# Talked a girl today



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I finally had the gut to talk to an attractive girl from my class. She was very awesome and we talked for awhile, about common stuff. I never thought in the history of my life I would do something like this, with my SA in the way. Girls don't seem as scary as I used to think.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I finally had the gut to talk to an attractive girl from my class. She was very awesome and we talked for awhile, about common stuff. I never thought in the history of my life I would do something this, with my SA in the way. Girls don't seem as scary as I used to think.


I know aren't they awesome?!

I just wish I wasn't awkward while talking with them


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I know aren't they awesome?!
> 
> I just wish I wasn't awkward while talking with them


I'm usually awkward talking to them too....just not today.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I'm usually awkward talking to them too....just not today.


I see you're from mississippi. The girl I talked to went to college in the south before she transferred here. That's probably why I think she's awesome. Most girls at my school are major jerks, selfish, really into appearance and stuff like that.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I see you're from mississippi. The girl I talked to went to college in the south before she transferred here. That's probably why I think she's awesome. Most girls at my school are major jerks, selfish, really into appearance and stuff like that.


Well, that's another reason other than SA why I avoided dating a lot in highschool--because the girls there were jerks, and still act immature even to this day. I wanted nothing to do with them.

And thanks, Zeeshan


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

i have to tried talking to girls more but still being myself, i have found you need mix in being nice and courteous while at the same time being alittle bit of an a-hole, girls seem to love that and will laugh at it, i just wish i would have aquired this knowledge in high school or something and maybe i wouldn'tbeen such a loner in school


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

we're not that scary i swear! also good work! approaching semi-strangers is one of the hardest things out there i think... especially attractive ones!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

ohionick said:


> i have to tried talking to girls more but still being myself, i have found you need mix in being nice and courteous while at the same time being alittle bit of an a-hole, girls seem to love that and will laugh at it, i just wish i would have aquired this knowledge in high school or something and maybe i wouldn'tbeen such a loner in school


Didn't really have to be d-bag, lol, but I still got her to laugh. That's how she noticed me.


----------



## farsan (Jun 30, 2011)

congrats  I like one girl in my class and I hope to have a conversation with her one day :/ the problem is that I don't have anything to say to her :/


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

farsan said:


> congrats  I like one girl in my class and I hope to have a conversation with her one day :/ the problem is that I don't have anything to say to her :/


I usually had the same struggle. I think that you should put yourself in a situation that would merit a conversation, like asking about homework or something, imo.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

farsan said:


> congrats  I like one girl in my class and I hope to have a conversation with her one day :/ the problem is that I don't have anything to say to her :/


Why dont you talk to her, about how you have nothing to talk to her about

:idea


----------

